# Husky 55 chainsaw



## muncie (Jun 25, 2009)

No fire to plug, changed coil still no fire, removed grd wire at coil still no fire.
Anyone have an answer. Thanks


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Have you also tried a new spark plug? What clearence did you set the gap between the coil and flywheel at? Using a new business card as a feeler gauge for setting the gap works very well.


----------



## muncie (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes I installed a new plug and used a buisness card to set coil gap. Still no fire. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

I would check for a possible cut in the wiring that could be shorting out this includes the stop switch if it has one


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

How are you checking for spark?


----------

